# Toy poodle - tummy makes loud noises



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It is normal and necessary to hear bowel sounds...it's gas or the contents is moving along the intestines like it should or the dog's tummy is empty/hungry. However, if it's super loud, it might be an abnormal amount of gas or he ate something that didn't agree with him. Or if it is something you hear all the time and you can hear it from a distance, rarely it might be something more serious and you can ask your vet. You should hear bowel sounds but when you need to lay your ear against his sides. Maybe this was a once in a while thing. (?) 

I'd try to get him to eat his food instead of grass. If he is not liking it, try another...maybe he has a sensitive stomach and needs a food for that.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Does she get constipated when this happens?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PB is right, both humans and pets make bowel sounds as part of the normal physiological behavior of the digestive tract. However it shouldn't be so loud that you would describe it as really loud sounds.

Clearly her digestive tract is upset/irritated. Probably something she has eaten hasn't agreed with her. It likely is food related. Was there any change in what she ate? Did you switch foods? Switch flavors of food? New treats? Maybe a larger meal than normal? Does she had access to eating something outside such as poop? Eating grass helps them throw up the contents of their stomach.

Since this has happened more than once, it would be helpful to figure out what she did eat so you can avoid it in the future. It could be a particular ingredient, or it could be too high fat content - look for a pattern.



poodles123 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Our toy poodle on various days her tummy will make these really loud sounds, she won't eat her morning kibble, but will go outside and find grass or greens to eat. Later on in the day she will be back to normal. Any ideas on what this is?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

When Beckie was younger, she had gastric problems and when I heard those growling noises, I knew she wasn’t feeling well. She looked like she was in pain and she wouldn’t eat.

I took her to the vet and I found that she was reacting to her food so I switched her to a food for sensitive dogs. First it was hypoallergenic food from the vet, with hypoallergenic treats. For maybe 6-10 months. Then I switched her to a commercial brand and she is okay on it.


----------



## AndreaM (Jun 3, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Does she get constipated when this happens?


Mine does—do you have an idea about the connection? Every 2 weeks or so we see increasingly hard stools—> constipation —-> stops eating—->loud bowel sounds—>vomiting/diarrhea.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

AndreaM said:


> Mine does—do you have an idea about the connection? Every 2 weeks or so we see increasingly hard stools—> constipation —-> stops eating—->loud bowel sounds—>vomiting/diarrhea.


My parents’ chihuahua follows an identical cycle. The cause remains unknown, but I believe vomiting and diarrhea are a reaction to the constipation.

What does your dog (I assume poodle?) eat for snacks and meals? And does he or she have 24/7 access to fresh water?


----------

